# Westin St John Pricing info



## stevens397 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all-

Just got this price list from Westin.  What can I say except holy s#*t!

	Annual Price		


Resort	Price	Star Options	Star Points
Westin St. John- Bay Vista			
Three Bedroom			
Platinum Plus- 1-18, 51,52	$115,700.00	 148,100 	 76,800 
Platinum- 19-33	$70,200.00	 95,700 	 54,000 
Gold Plus- 34-50	$50,700.00	 81,000 	 34,500 

Two Bedroom Loft			
Platinum Plus- 1-18, 51,52	$105,900.00	 129,800 	 60,000 
Platinum- 19-33	$63,700.00	 81,000 	 46,000 
Gold Plus- 34-50	$45,500.00	 67,100 	 32,000 

Two Bedroom			
Platinum Plus- 1-18, 51,52	$83,200.00	 129,800 	 60,000 
Platinum- 19-33	$53,900.00	 81,000 	 46,000 
Gold Plus- 34-50	$37,700.00	 67,100 	 32,000 


Westin St. John- Bay Vista (Float Pricing Only)			
Three Bedroom			
Platinum Plus- 1-18, 51,52	$87,995.00	 148,100 	 76,800 
Platinum- 19-33	$52,995.00	 95,700 	 54,000 
Gold Plus- 34-50	$37,995.00	 81,000 	 34,500 

Two Bedroom Loft			
Platinum Plus- 1-18, 51,52	$79,995.00	 129,800 	 60,000 
Platinum- 19-33	$47,995.00	 81,000 	 46,000 
Gold Plus- 34-50	$33,995.00	 67,100 	 32,000 

Two Bedroom			
Platinum Plus- 1-18, 51,52	$62,995.00	 129,800 	 60,000 
Platinum- 19-33	$39,995.00	 81,000 	 46,000 
Gold Plus- 34-50	$27,995.00	 67,100 	 32,000 


Westin St. John- Bay Vista (Ultra Premium Prime Wks)			
Three Bedroom			
Platinum Plus- 7,16,51,52	$127,300.00	 148,100 	 76,800 
Gold Plus- 47	$55,800.00	 81,000 	 34,500 

Two Bedroom Loft			
Platinum Plus- 7,16,51,52	$116,500.00	 129,800 	 60,000 
Gold Plus- 47	$50,000.00	 67,100 	 32,000 

Two Bedroom			
Platinum Plus- 7,16,51,52	$91,500.00	 129,800 	 60,000 
Gold Plus- 47	$41,500.00	 67,100 	 32,000 



Note: All pricing, incentives, promotions, or any information provided is subject to change without notice unless a contract is pending.


----------



## grgs (Sep 13, 2006)

Ouch!

You think Starwood could have at least upped the StarOptions on this new phase.  Maybe raising the 3 bedroom units to 196,900/125,000/104,100 as they did at Harborside.

Glorian


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

All I need now is to either hit maga millions or not send the kids to college!


----------



## househtr123 (Sep 14, 2006)

Is this resort next to impossible to trade into if you have another (lower priced) but high season TS - say through Hyatt or Marriott?


----------



## drann56 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, because starwood deposits the weeks into Interval International (II).  If you own a week at WSJ and you want to do a trade thru II, starwood can deposit any week and/or starwood location they want to.  I don't know how may weeks starwood deposits, but a II representative told me that they never did a trade into WSJ.

If anyone has every did a trade into WSJ thru II, please chime in.  If you did, what was the trade?  Were you really flexiable on the dates?


----------



## Time2Ponder (Sep 14, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> You think Starwood could have at least upped the StarOptions on this new phase.  Maybe raising the 3 bedroom units to 196,900/125,000/104,100 as they did at Harborside.
> 
> Glorian



I'm sure they want to keep to a minimum the number of Starwood Elites in various classes (i.e., 3-star, 4-star, etc.). If  they keep the options to a minimum, that means owners have to buy more weeks to qualify for even higher elite status. JMO, though. I could be completely wrong!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 14, 2006)

As stated in another thread on this - they moved the seasons for the Bayview units (WSJ BV) as compared from the Hillside units (WSJ HS).  Our WSJ HS Week 24 is in the Platinum season for WSJ BV, but still only have 67.1K SOs associated with them.

Sure glad we got our WSJ HS units when we did (resale) - I like that we have our own pool, and outside BBQ.  The HS units are futher away for the resort, but that was never an issue for us.

Of note - they are running WSJ as 2 separate entities sharing the same resort.  *Does anyone have the MFs associated with the WSJ BV units?* I wonder if they are higher?

Also, it looks like they are adjusting prices since the price info I got was slightly different, but the 'Gold Plus' season (float) is not too bad.

I do not like the layout of the 2Bd loft - but it will probably have more light. Another thing nice about the HS 2Bd TH units is that they have windows on the side over the staircase that gives good lighting - I would imagine that the inside units are a lot darker.

They do not show the size of the balconies - from the artist rendorings - they look small - I do like that they have walls between the balconies that will give privacy.

Why are Weeks 7 and 16 consider 'Ultra Premium Prime'?
{ I love that... 'Ultra Premium Prime' ...only a Marketting person would come up with that}


----------



## househtr123 (Sep 14, 2006)

drann56 said:
			
		

> Yes, because starwood deposits the weeks into Interval International (II).  If you own a week at WSJ and you want to do a trade thru II, starwood can deposit any week and/or starwood location they want to.  I don't know how may weeks starwood deposits, but a II representative told me that they never did a trade into WSJ.
> 
> If anyone has every did a trade into WSJ thru II, please chime in.  If you did, what was the trade?  Were you really flexiable on the dates?



This is good information - what properties do they regularly trade then?  Any idea?


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

What's stat for St John.....95% of owners there use their week or rent or trade on thier own. My Friend actually turn his St John week to Starwood for points to use at Harborside. The Starwood Rep told him its the first time he had seen a St John week deposited for points.


----------



## OCsun (Sep 14, 2006)

*Week 7* - Is popular because it is Presidents Holiday Week.
*Week 16 *- Is normally Patriot Week in the Boston area closing most schools.  Many schools in New Jersey are also closed that week for some reason.  

I happen to buy week 16 years ago because my daughter is a CPA.  Week 16 falls just after (April 15 th), when the income tax season ends.  During our recent stays we discovered that the resort is either booked with people from Boston or New Jersey.   Even the people we met at Trunk Bay, who were on a day trip from a cruise ship docked in St. Thomas, were from Boston.  Pam


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

OCsun said:
			
		

> *Week 7* - Is popular because it is Presidents Holiday Week.
> *Week 16 *- Is normally Patriot Week in the Boston area closing most schools.  Many schools in New Jersey are also closed that week for some reason.
> 
> I happen to buy week 16 years ago because my daughter is a CPA.  Week 16 falls just after (April 15 th), when the income tax season ends.  During our recent stays we discovered that the resort is either booked with people from Boston or New Jersey.   Even the people we met at Trunk Bay, who were on a day trip from a cruise ship docked in St. Thomas, were from Boston.  Pam


 
Hey Pam, we're practically nieghbors!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2006)

househtr123 said:
			
		

> This is good information - what properties do they regularly trade then?  Any idea?



Starwood is likely to substitute an off-season week, at a resort with less demand, if an owner deposits his Harborside, St. John, or Maui week into II.  

The "other" resorts:
Sheraton Broadway Plantation, SC
Sheraton Desert Oasis, AZ
Sheraton Mountain Vista, CO
Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort, FL
Sheraton Vistana Resort, FL
Sheraton Vistana Villages, FL
Westin Mission  Hills, CA
Westin Kierland, AZ
Lakeside Terrace, CO


----------



## djp (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought I saw a "sighting" earlier this year for a bulk spacce of wkorv in may with II. I am sure they have plenty of off season weeks at other resorts to deposit so I wonder how they decide these things. On the prices of the st jon  weeks, Is it really THAT GREAT? Great enough that anyone would dream of spending $100K for 1 week a year. Can the same weeks not always be rented for under $5k. What is hte greeat appeal there that can justify being almost twice the price of maui etc..?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 14, 2006)

I was talking about the 'low' season float prices of ~$30K - I agree with the prices for the 'high' season - a lot of $$$$ - we bought resale on eBay - fixed week  - and are quite happy.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> I thought I saw a "sighting" earlier this year for a bulk spacce of wkorv in may with II. I am sure they have plenty of off season weeks at other resorts to deposit so I wonder how they decide these things. On the prices of the st jon  weeks, Is it really THAT GREAT? Great enough that anyone would dream of spending $100K for 1 week a year. Can the same weeks not always be rented for under $5k. What is hte greeat appeal there that can justify being almost twice the price of maui etc..?


 
I am guess you have never been to St John. St John has some of the best unspoiled beaches in the Carribean. 2/3 of the island is nation park. Its a very quiet, peaceful, beautiful resort and the island makes it special. The resort itself is just ok, its the whole package that really makes it a top destination. The other factor is competition with other timeshare resorts. Every major timeshare brand has at least one resort on Hawaii. Starwood has 3 with 2 more planned. On St John, Starwood is the only major brand and I think there is only 2 timeshare propeties total (not 100% sure, maybe 3). So basically, Starwood has the market cornered on St John.


----------



## grgs (Sep 14, 2006)

Time2Ponder said:
			
		

> I'm sure they want to keep to a minimum the number of Starwood Elites in various classes (i.e., 3-star, 4-star, etc.). If  they keep the options to a minimum, that means owners have to buy more weeks to qualify for even higher elite status. JMO, though. I could be completely wrong!!



I understand your point, but for the price they're charging, you'd think they could handle for a few more elites!

Glorian


----------



## JanT (Sep 15, 2006)

Well maybe I'm just too demanding but I can tell you that if I were going to spend that kind of money, I'd better be getting a heck of alot more than a one week stay!!!  I'd better be getting a pool boy that's interested in servicing alot more than the pool and he'd better be danged good, too!!   

In all seriousness, I could never justify spending that kind of money on a timeshare week.  Absolutely crazy!!!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 15, 2006)

You have to be familiar with the TS drill...

Have over-worked stressed out people come to WSJ for a  TS presentation - with more $$$ than they know what to do with.

They get to WSJ/St John and realize there is a bit of accessable paradise for the 1-2 weeks that they have free every year, and realize that this is where they would rather be - and fall in love with St John and WSJ (very easy to do).

They sign up for a 1-2 week contract - make a deposit - come home - and are too busy working - too make even more $$$ - and *NEVER *find TUG (e.g. don't resecind) and do not even know (or care) that there is a resale market out there.

They go for 1-2 weeks to St John a year - and have a great time in their small piece of paradise.

[hopefully they do not decide to walk back drunk to WSJ from Cruz Bay at 2AM and meet up with a shovel - and unfortunately realize that even paradise has a dark underbelly...]

BTW - Robin and David *LOVE *St John (Love City) and WSJ  - and are smart enough to take a taxi...


----------



## djp (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont know about you guys, but looking at the prices of wsj, and even some of the other resorts, it makes me not feel as bad about dropping $34k to get 148,000 options from the developer a couple of years ago. So far I have had no trouble at all getting what I want at 8 mos out-including spring break in maui.


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Jan-

I'm only a dentist, but it sound like being your pool boy might be a lot more fun! 

Seriously, the week we spent in a three bedroom at WSJ last year was beyond description.  Even if the fees were reasonable (subjective, I know), the lack of golf - at least golf that's easy to get to - would be a deal-breaker on an annual basis.  But for those who don't care, I can't blame them for paying these fees if they feel they are getting value.  And in the end, that's all that matters.  Starwood is telling us that they believe there are enough people like that to make their business model work.  And the rest of us have to hope we will occasionally get lucky enough to trade there.  Hey - I did it once, right?

I wrote a thread after my visit there, when I was quoted $122,000 for a 3 bedroom for week seven.  My conclusion was that maybe it was time to buy a second home and not have to worry about making reservations, getting the week I want, etc.  These new fees make me even more certain about that.  But there are still bargains to be had in some wonderful places.  We just bought a 1 BR 2 bath at the Manhattan Club for well under $20K and can't wait till our first stay.  But I'm a lot more knowledgeable (thanks to TUG) than I was when I bought my first developer week and I'm pretty sure that the value is there for me.


----------



## OCsun (Sep 15, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> Hey Pam, we're practically nieghbors!



Back at you  !  Pam


----------

